

Career Advice From Bill Watterson - coloneltcb
http://imgur.com/gallery/V6KoHbF

======
bpeebles
Original source (and higher quality than the imgur gallery):

[http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-watterson-a-
cartoonists...](http://zenpencils.com/comic/128-bill-watterson-a-cartoonists-
advice/)

and what the heck, I submitted it: xxx (argh, the dupe detector didn't see the
original one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6281864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6281864),
please use that.)

------
mathattack
This made me want to revisit this ->
[http://imgur.com/tUzAL](http://imgur.com/tUzAL)

------
Randgalt
Easy to say for a multi-millionaire. So, the advice is: get a great job as a
cartoonist, make $450 million and then quit.

~~~
kghose
No, I think the advice is, figure out a material lifestyle that you can feed
with a reasonable job, so that you have time left to enjoy LIFE!

~~~
Randgalt
Without a good income source, a life filled with things that matter to you is
very difficult. Watterson has presented a false alternative.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hm. Live outside the city, close to family, doing something creative doesn't
have to cost much. Its a true alternative, lived by millions.

